# Tenodera aridifolia... playing dead...



## Giosan (May 16, 2008)

I was opening the little enclosure I keep this Tenodera aridifolia in, to add some food... He jumped on my finger, then on the ground.. look what he did!!







That looked so funny, never seen them do that. I did see other species playing dead but they curled up their legs. This one looks just like a stick!

I could just pick it up and he stayed that way:






After a few seconds he stood back up when I blew on him


----------



## ABbuggin (May 16, 2008)

LOL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Thats the BEST "dead" pose I've ever seen! It even beats the way Acromantis play dead! :lol:


----------



## Giosan (May 17, 2008)

ABbuggin said:


> LOL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Thats the BEST "dead" pose I've ever seen! It even beats the way Acromantis play dead! :lol:


Only saw pics of Acromantids playing dead but never saw pics of these


----------



## Kruszakus (May 17, 2008)

Hehehehehe! You should save this picture for some kind of contest for the best picture - who knows, maybe I'll sponsor some rewards for it


----------



## Morpheus uk (May 18, 2008)

Lol just read your sig Kruszacus, used to play all the time when i was little

Great photo, deffinatly the best dead pose and the funnisest :lol:


----------



## OGIGA (May 18, 2008)

heh, kinda like what stick insects do sometimes


----------



## spawn (May 18, 2008)

Definitely save this picture for the calendar contest in December!


----------



## Rick (May 18, 2008)

Never seen those do it.


----------



## ABbuggin (May 18, 2008)

spawn said:


> Definitely save this picture for the calendar contest in December!


+1!!


----------

